# Best, reasonably priced 4x5, net wrap, belt round baler



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

Looking for a reliable 4x5, net wrap round baler. Wanting a belt baler, no bar & chains. Don't want anything ancient but not wanting to spend the money to buy new right now either. Anybody have any suggestions?!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome farmchik!

Without a budget, it's tough to advise you, but the New Holland BR series and even the older 648's were good solid balers. Universally available parts and service. Good dealer network and theres a lot of them out there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's all relative to location....what kind of balers do you see predominately in your area chik?

Regards, Mike


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

We have a New Holland dealer 2 miles up the road so I was leaning towards one of them but I didn't know if something else would be better. We have lots of JD & some Claas around the area as well. I'd like to stay under $10k. I've heard the NH 648 is a good baler. We've only ever square baled & I'm looking to do rounds now instead due to no help to handle the squares. Is net wrap really that much better than twine?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Net wrap helps to sell bales...and look nicer....and can offer the bale some protection against rain showers before getting up out of the field. But if you have no plans of ever custom baling or selling rounds you could do without net if you needed to.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

farmchik13 said:


> We have a New Holland dealer 2 miles up the road so I was leaning towards one of them but I didn't know if something else would be better. We have lots of JD & some Claas around the area as well. I'd like to stay under $10k. I've heard the NH 648 is a good baler. We've only ever square baled & I'm looking to do rounds now instead due to no help to handle the squares. Is net wrap really that much better than twine?


I was in the same situation. Trying to make 10,000 small bales with little help and a lousy storage situation.

A 648 was my first round baler. I actually had some problems with mine. Might have been my own fault. Had some electrical gremlins we could not sort out and I was in the middle of baling. My dealer made me a great offer on a new baler and a great trade in offer on my 648, so I made the jump.

In fact, I bought my 648 from and Ohio dealer Krystowski (sp?). Think I paid about 11K for it.

I wouldn't be afraid to try one of those, but see if you buy from a dealer, see if they will give you a short term warranty just to make sure you make plenty of bales without problems. If its a private seller, see if he will make some bales with it for you.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Net is worth it just for the speed if you're limited in the hours you have to bale, either by weather or other schedule commitments.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Don't rule out JD rd balers as they are good balers plus JD netwrap(Ambraco) gives hay extra eye appeal from the green tint/stripes in the net.


----------



## Cowboyup269 (Jun 27, 2015)

Coleman machine @ stclairsville has a new holland 644 net wrap 4x5 baler for like $7500 plus they have 8-10 others if you don't like that one. We got a br750 baler last year with net wrap I wouldn't make round bales any other way now. Good luck let me know if there is anything I can help y0u with


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the input!! I greatly appreciate it!!

Cowboy - I'll have to check Coleman's out & see what all they have available. There is also a place up in Southington that I'd like to check out as they have a lot for sale too.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd steer clear of colemens of possible been there a time or 3 and rearly is it as advertised and more often then not there stuff is highly abused. Was really intrested in a tractor there and the were working on it to sell to me
I stopped in unanouced and the jimmy rigging they were attempting to fix this tractor was enough for me to never go back.


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

Found this one - they're wanting $9500. Looks to be in good shape but haven't seen it in person.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How many bales are through it?


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

It doesn't say in the ad how many bales have been through it. Gonna try to call tomorrow to find out more about it.

The NH dealer up the road has a 648 that has 9,000 bales through it. They want $13,000 as/is, $16,000 with new belts or $19,000 with new lifetime belts.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

farmchik13 said:


> It doesn't say in the ad how many bales have been through it. Gonna try to call tomorrow to find out more about it.
> 
> The NH dealer up the road has a 648 that has 9,000 bales through it. They want $13,000 as/is, $16,000 with new belts or $19,000 with new lifetime belts.


You could buy multiple sets of aftermarket (American made) belts for 3k. 6k more is craziness, I don't care how good they are.

I have just shy of 15,000 bales on my 644. I bought it cheap (especially for a few years ago) as it was on a jockey's lot and had just arrived from a consignment auction. I've replaced some bearings and all of the chain and sent the monitor away once for repairs. It hasn't required much of anything else. Someday I'll need to replace the sledge gears and the tires but it has served me well. The 644 and 648 are very, very similar models and if you're looking at both models, I'd be much more concerned about condition than which model it is. They're so similar it's not a big deal which one you find as long as it's in good shape.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome farmchik!

I'll agree with HiTech belts are around $200, dealership's labor rate must be sky high.

As a note: a round baler that has baled 5,000 bales of hay (alfalfa and/or grasses), would be worth a lot more than a baler that has baled 5,000 bale of corn stalks. I would be also finding out what was ran through the used machine if possible. IMHO


----------

